# 52353 w/ Lithoclast Probe



## Jamie Dezenzo (Nov 5, 2008)

I was wondering if our ASC owns the Lithoclast Probe, can we bill for this also?

Thanks


----------



## mbort (Nov 5, 2008)

what code are you looking at for this?


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Nov 5, 2008)

I know a few of our commerical contracts state if we bill for a laser to use 99070.


----------



## mbort (Nov 5, 2008)

If the probe is equipment, and your contracts allow additional payment for it then I guess its okay.

I have read somewhere (probably Medicare guidelines(oh rebecca where are you)) that equipment (or majority of it)  in ASC's are considered part of the facility fee (thats why you see all of the N1 payment indicators).

Mary


----------

